# Star Struck



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don. Sometimes living in the city makes me forget what the night sky looks like.... Yosemite just got added to the bucket list.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome. Makes John Denver's "Rocky Mountain High" well understood. The lyric "raining fire in the sky" is caught beautifully. Thanks for sharing.

My bucket list is overflowing. May be time for a second bucket.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Or remove some things from the Bucket! LOL (I am referring to check stuff off the list)


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That was something on my to do list for awhile now, I have researched different types of telescopes and was wanting a Maksutov Cassegrains style. It also falls in line with I like photography a lot and was wanting to photograph planets as well. An interesting fact of astrophotography that a lot of people dont know is this. You have to have a computerized base to slew the body along with the attached camera, on several axes at the same time--one to compensate for the rotation of the earths axis to match its speed, and the other to match the rotation of the earth in its planetary orbit around the sun. If any of these is even slightly off you get ZIP. It will be a dark photo or at best a blur from one side of the photo to the other. Quite a fascinating hobby and thought I would share some interesting facts as I have researched it tons--I will get one once I retire and will post my photos here eventually. Thanks Don for posting and reminding me of something I had tucked away in my mind


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cool, thanks Don.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree vwery cool video, thanks for posting Don !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, seen a few nights like that camped out high in the Rockies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I find the stars make for some fun nights. i just have a starter scope that the wife bought for me a few years ago(signed by Thomas Bopp/ comet Hale-Bopp ). I'm gonna have to take it to the cabin where it's a lot darker(and there are more stars up there).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love star gazing and would love to see something like that in real life ! Too much light pollution here to appreciate but still do it. That was an amazing video. Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Cool video! My favorite place to star gaze is at Lake Powell on the Arizona Utah border. They are crazy bright since there really aren't any big cities around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Notice the lights zooming across the video? One can only hope they are commercial air traffic !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don you would like my old neighbor... He built his own scope.... (the thing was like 6' long and 14" diameter) He won an award from the Rochester Academy of Science for it. It was cool.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is awful! Never even got to use it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I know all about living on Ramen Noodle and living in the back of a van..... down by the river. LOL. I know it was a while back but I am sure it still erks ya. I know it would me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Purely awesome! I made a post recently out on our blog about this. So many people are missing out on what our sky has to offer....

http://www.our180.co...-there-be-dark/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed I was missing out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Several years ago the LA police and fire dept.'s had an unusually busy night for several reasons. You see the weather was hot and the power went out so people were calling the police reporting all types of emergencies. The most common on that particular night was about all the strange lights in the sky, people were sure that the aliens had caused the blackout and were attacking. Most of those inner-city people had never seen the stars and planets in the night sky and were scared to death.


----------

